# I have a new pair coming on sunday!



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a new pair coming to me on sunday. I am so excited. the hen is a whiteface lutino clear pied hen and the male is a whiteface heavy pied saddle back. they are so gorgeous and I cannot wait to see what they produce. 

I am just so excited about them arriving that I had to share that with all of you!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

_*whiteface lutino clear pied hen*_
*--------------------------------------*

Congratulations on the new pair.

First off on the bird highlighted above check the eyes to see if it is a lutino WF *OR* clear pied WF. Shine a flashlight indirectly to the eye to see what color it is. If the overall eye color is a reddish color it is a lutino, and if dark a pied.

I have worked with pieds for years. If the hen is a clear pied I would strongly suggest that you pair her with either a light pied or split to pied. The reason is that heavy pied to clear pied pairings can sometimes result in weaker offspring. You also need to get the background of each bird to know what the parents are to see if these birds are a result of visual to visual pairings.

Many times with visual to visual pairings (like WF to WF) from parents and grand-parents that were visuals, you can get a higher loss of babies in the nest. Sometimes the birds do fine up til the stress of weaning and can suddenly die or have health related issues.

Sorry to be a downer, but a beginning breeder went thru what I described above. I was mentoring him as far as breeding and there was a few things I did not point out such as the visual WF pied pairing, considering I knew the background of the birds (visuals to visual WF) because he would not have listened anyway. So when the pair had babies they were good feeders but the babies were weak and either died young or did not thrive well and were unthrifty at handfeeding and lost them. He was pissed when I told it it may have been the pairing, and I explained the only way you will learn is not by what I say, but personal experience...that will stay in your mind.

I'm not saying this is a 100% outcome, but if live and weaned the next generation goes backwards in size and quality....and we as breeders should think of future generations and improve each generation.

I bet they are beautiful birds.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I've never heard of the mutation that the hen is, neither have I heard of the males mutation either, like srtiels said, bet they're real beauties. Congrats on the pair, and.. you should show them off once you get them.. *hint hint*


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Good Luck 

Solace: The saddleback refers to a pied bird with colour across their back/wings. So a Whiteface heavy pied saddleback, would essentially be a bird like my Lofty, but grey instead of cinnamon. Most people don't mention the saddleback part though. 

A whiteface lutino is a pure white 'tiel with red eyes. A whiteface clear pied would be a pure white bird with dark eyes. I don't think you'd be able to tell if you had a whiteface lutino clear (pied) though, because there'd be no patches of colour, unless you know the parents mutations.


----------



## Lovin_the_tiels (Jun 10, 2009)

Congrats trail rider,i am getting three babies today from a breeder who is suffering some health problems,and im going to finish weening them for her,im so excited too!!I came here with 4 birds,and as of late today i will have 19 tiels in the house,I might just buy these babies from her,they have yellow heads and pearl bodies,BEAUTIFUL!!I will post picts when i get them!!


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks guys! i am so excited and I cannot wait for sunday to get here! 
http://parrotsinmotion.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=61&products_id=415
this is a link to a picture of them.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

very cute!!! id love a pair like that!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

trail_rider said:


> thanks guys! i am so excited and I cannot wait for sunday to get here!
> http://parrotsinmotion.com/cart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=61&products_id=415
> this is a link to a picture of them.


They are beautiful! congrats again, you'll love having 'tiels.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Wow! They are a beautiful pair. It looks like the hen is a WF clear pied. The breeder may have called it lutino also because it was all white. Clear pieds in hens are very *uncommon!!* 95% of the time they are males.

You might want to consider later on breeding her to a plain normal grey or WF with *no* splits. The babies will look plain, but they will carry the clear pied gene...and later when paired to a light pied or average marked pied they will help to improve the markings on the next generation and patterns will be more symetrical


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

What a pretty pair


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks again guys! I am so wound up for tomorrow! 

srtiels-I will definately consider breeding her with one of your suggestions in the future. But i do have a question about that......if she is bonded to this male, would she breed with a different male?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

trail_rider said:


> Thanks again guys! I am so wound up for tomorrow!
> 
> srtiels-I will definately consider breeding her with one of your suggestions in the future. But i do have a question about that......if she is bonded to this male, would she breed with a different male?



I have the same problem I have one pair who is only bonded to each other 

when ever i separate them when they're done breeding i have to cover the males cage so he can't see the female across the room or he contact calls ALL day and night only stopping for a few mins here and there

I believe if your able to take the Female away from the male and out of sight of the male, that will help her bond to the new male of your choice may have to do it in a whole different room and put up with some contact calling for a while. 

but i'd say its defiantly doable


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

As ATV suggested separating them where they can't hear/see each other, as soon as you get them. What may help is to have each bird within calling distance of a potential mate.

You'll have to post pix's once you have them I love pieds


----------



## trail_rider (Jan 14, 2009)

I will definately post pics! i cant wait to share!!
with them paired as they are, can you tell me what the percentage of colors and sex would be with thier babies?
the breeder i am getting them from said that she has gotten lutinos, clear pieds, whiteface, and saddleback pieds.


----------

